# Gallivanting and Euros



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

[/quote]_Lets call a spade a spade, if you have the means to go gallivanting all over Europe good luck to you but it's not fulltiming_


> We're going a gallivanting soon (I liked that), May to be exact. Anyone got any advice on the best way to withdraw our dosh in Euros. We expect to be in Europe for over six months and less than twelve months. The wife suggested Tescos. Maybe she's right but I somehow think that might be a bit difficult without a forwarding address! I was thinking of just using cash and withdrawing on our switch cirrus thing. Is there a more efficient way to get better value ?
> thanks,
> J


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

"galavanting" "full-timing" 
all sounds a bit pedantic to me, :? 
bit too much one-up-man-ship perhaps :? 
touch of snobbery :? 
what's in a name :? 

as for your cash, it may be an idea to open a bank account in the country you think you may be spending the most time - or just in the Eurozone. That way you can issue cheques if needed and it is easier to arrange money transfers if required. and would avoid the vagaries of the exchange rate - which may or may not work in your favour.

8)


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Foir the last 10 years we have been "galivanting" around France in both a boat (7 yrs) and now a m/h, for about 4 months each year.

We leave a dollop of money in a bankbook with a relative who pays all our bills whilst we are away (and checks the mail), and we spend either from credit card for the big bills, eg fuel or large s/market shop, or cash withdrawn from our bankaccounts thru the hole in the wall.If it starts to go wrong (it did one year after a big repair job on the boat) we use internet cafes to transfer money to the bankbook at home to redress the balance.

It hasworked successfully for all that time and we see no reason to stop using it.

Incidentally we have two credit cards and share them between us for security .

nobby


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Try Nationwide. One of their cards allows you to withdraw euros from ATM with no charges...

bob


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

Yes we have a flexaccount at Nationwide and used the hole in the wall last year in Spain with no charges


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nobby,got it about right in my view,

We have a visa debit card each for purchases and hole in the wall withdrawals, also got 2 internet accounts with ingdirect which lets us transfer money electronically in and out of chosen accounts via internet cafes if required.

pete


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

I always use my Mastercard for Fuel and Tolls and draw cash from the hole in the wall. All towns and villages have at least one. I have used mine in Belgium, Luxembourg, Germany, Austria Italy, Sicily, France and Spain and have never had any difficulties. It is best to draw out more than £100 at a time and then the small commission ( 1.5% ) is virtually offset by the fact that you get the commercial exchange rate which is invariably much better than the tourist rate you would get from a bank or bureau de change. Non cash purchases do not attract any commission and again you get the commercial exchange rate. I make sure that my current account has sufficient funds to cover my anticipated expenditures and arrange for Mastercard to draw the outstanding balance each month, I can then stay abroad for several months at a time and be able to use my card whenever I need to.
Phil.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Nationwide Debit card is cheaper than credit cards for withdrawing cash, and easier than standing in line in banks [does anyone still actually do that? :? ] 
remember that not all countries accept credit cards as readily as the UK, always have some cash handy, or a Euro cheque drawn against a euro based bank account.

and enjoy your gallavant :lol:

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I have used my Nationwide Flex card in Europe for the past few years, you can also access your Nationwide accounts on the internet. We have money in a NW E-savings account & transfer it into the Flex account as we need it. We are also going to change to a Nationwide cedit card which gives cashback, we can also pay this when needed on the net.
I have never had a problem getting cash from ATM's & because their isn't any charges it doesn't matter the amout of cash you withdraw.


----------



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

Just had a look at the Caravan Club credit card with Visa. The charge is 1 1/2 % for cash taken out of a hole in the wall (plus bank local bank charges if applicable). Interestingly they also pay the BOE rate minus 1/2 % for accounts kept in credit by £500 or more. If between zero dosh and £500 they pay BOE rate minus 3/4%.

Imagine you're off on a years tour and for ease of calculating say you transfer £10,000 to the visa card. 

Total charge for the year withdrawing cash - £150
Interest based on say 4% of £10,000 averaged over year due to debits (divide by 2) - £200

Upside - no hassle in having to move dosh from account to account

Must be missing something. Not a major saving but it certainly seems the way to go in order to avoid money issues whilst galivanting


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Still recommend that you don't use credit card for drawing cash. You can achieve similar figures I would think from Nationwide but without the £150 charge. As someone has already recommended - use Nwides e-savings for holding money and transfer online to flexaccount as needed.

no, I'm not on commision for nwide, I just find them the best bet overall.

8)


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Twooks, this Nationwide card sounds very interesting, do you know what sort of exchange rate they apply to purchases or cash withdrawals made in Europe?
Phil.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil,
I suspect it depends on exchange rate, wind velocity etc 
but I will drop them a line and ask for details and get back to you when I can.

8)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

peejay said:


> Nobby,got it about right in my view,
> 
> We have a visa debit card each for purchases and hole in the wall withdrawals, also got 2 internet accounts with ingdirect which lets us transfer money electronically in and out of chosen accounts via internet cafes if required.
> 
> pete


A word of caution Pete, I was advised by my internet bank not to use internet cafe's for banking as details of your account can be left on the computer and can be recovered. A small risk granted but worth thinking about

Jim


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jim,

Thats something i've not heard of before and is certainly very worrying, I always thought internet banking was on a secure link (ie with the padlock on the screen) and when you sign off the software deletes all traces. Is this not the case? If not whats the best alternative?

pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Pete

I don't have any personal knowlege on this topic, only what my bank (The Co-op) advised, that if I had to use a cyber cafe' for a transaction I should treat it like an ATM, ie, be extra vigilent and make sure no one is watching the transaction, don't forget to log off and close the browser. 
This advice also applied if I used a PC at work. 
A call to your own bank may be worth while. 

Jim


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> Twooks, this Nationwide card sounds very interesting, do you know what sort of exchange rate they apply to purchases or cash withdrawals made in Europe?
> Phil.


Nationwide said:
"Thank you for your enquiry.

There are no charges for using ATM machines worldwide, and no charges for any Visa purchases made. All transactions will be charged at the exchange rate of the day in that country.

If you are able to gain access to the Internet whilst away then you can transfer from any account on line. "

hth

8)


----------



## 91497 (May 1, 2005)

Personally wouldn't use any PC other than one that I knew was 100% safe as, despite Bank sites being 'secure', ANY PC not properly protected can catch a virus containing a 'keylogging' code.

This means that ANY information typed on such an infected PC may be recorded (e.g. your login / account / security code info) COULD be recorded and sent to the russian maffia or other unscrupulus cyber-criminal enabling them to empty your bank account.

You cannot be too careful out there in cyberspace nowdays!

HTH (hope that helps!)


----------



## 90374 (May 1, 2005)

Some banks (including dare I say it the Nationwide) offer WAP banking via your mobile phone this may provide a better solution.

Problem is with my phone I can not see the slot for the money to come out of. :lol: 


Pete


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

I do know a fair amount about internet security and can confirm that while the odds are with you if you are using a reputable - key word - internet cafe and there is statistically little chance of being tracked/hacked/keylogged on a UK banking site there will always remain a very small risk. Some key risk reduction things...

1) Make sure you turn off any option to remember name/password - log id look out for them - the bank is trying to be helpful
2) Make sure no other browser or other program windows are open (look on the taskbar) and if they are - close them. If they wont close - walk away
3) Don't be tempted to surf other sites while banking (very tempting if it is a slow service and you are not) 
4) Use the logout button at the end of the session. You'd be amazed how many people just close the window and rely on a timeout to disconnect them
5) If the login/logout button has a kiosk option or similar (remove all details and files) then do use it
6) Always, always check who is looking over your shoulder! 
7) Never, ever enter bank and finance details into a reply or a site received by email from anyone - it will only very, very rarely ot be a legitimate request but no bank or other sensible account will ever ask for details to be confirmed by email - this is how most details are stolen

Finally remember that you're more likely to have your handbag/wallet stolen than your details stolen while using a banking service.

Be careful out there 8O  but have fun!
David


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

i liked the gallivanting, when youve sorted through all the ideas let me know, why strain my brain lololol and got room for 4500 stowaways? :lol:


----------

